# Sbk 09



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anyone tried this on the xbox 360?

http://www.game.co.uk/Xbox360/Racing/~r341710/SBK-09/

whats your opinion of it?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've currently got the demo installed. Just one circuit - Kyalami. Personally I really like it, last weekend we had some friends round and I stuck it on, we spent the rest of the night taking it in turns to try and get the best lap - good fun. Tho me being a tight git will probably wait till it drops a few quid before getting it.


----------

